# What Rest for Outdoor



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

I personally like the Spot-Hogg Edge rest. Best rest for in terms of micro adjust if you ask me. The blade size is really going to depend on the arrow weight and how it's setup. I would start off with a #8 blade and maybe play around with a #10, or an #8 with a half 8 or quarter 8 backer.


----------



## hookemaster19 (Jan 31, 2013)

I just looked the rest up on there web page. Looks like a Good Solid Rest. Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

DS Advantage Blade rest. Micro at .002/click, rock solid & bomb proof.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Vapor Trail Mico Elite


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I have DS Advantage rests and sights. The detail, precision, and workmanship is second to none.


----------



## Lupie (Jul 12, 2014)

Pro blade. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

AAE Pro Blade rest. I shoot ACE's off an .008 Freakshow blade, no backer.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

since you are just starting to shoot outside shoot a vapor trail drop away ,you won`t get as frustrated and its a good rest too.blade rest are good too but can be a frustrating for a beginniner,just go and have fun and learn.good luck


----------

